

Ask HN: What should I do now on my free time? - antocv

Ive got a month or two of free time, and there is so many things I want to do, but how to prioritize?<p>I want to<p>* learn Scheme&#x2F;Guile and help with Guix, 
* another Java EE app to showcase my skills, but what should it do? 
* make an Android app, to use the above Java web-service
* improve on Python skills, how? Ive made several flask apps, played with numpy when doing machine learning tutorials, dont want to learn domain-specific anymore like ML or &quot;how to make a GUI app with pyside&quot;, but something more<p>How do you decide what to do and stick with it?<p>I just float from this idea to the next every day, one day Im toying with dis in python, next day installing guix and trying to understand .scm files, next day starting an appFuse project for a last.fm re-implementation.
======
sharemywin
I think you have to really dig down and figure out why you want to learn the
thing you do? new job? pure curiousity, etc? fun? completing a tangable
project. making money of it. maybe multiple things. build a matrix weight each
task against the priority matrix. rank each task against each criteria. weight
each criteria. compute score. order list. then decide the level until complete
for each task. Do you just want to dabble in something? finish a project? etc.

~~~
antocv
Deep down I know its for a new job/shiny up CV. :8

Thanks for response

